# موجة برد قطبية



## Fatma Gamal Helmy

(هل يوجد في اللغة العربية جملة (موجة برد قطبية
أو بمعني أصح  هل هي جملة تكوينها اللغوى مفهوم و صحيح أم لا؟​


----------



## Mahaodeh

يوجد في اللغة تعبر "موجة برد قطبية" والتعبير مفهوم إلا أنه ليس جملة فلا نستطيع أن نحكم على صحته. فبرد مضاف إلى موجة، وقطبية نعت لموجة إلا أننا لا نستطيع أن نُعرب موجة بدون سياق. فلو قلت مثلا "جاءت موجة برد قطبية" لكانت موجة فاعل مرفوع.

لو أردت بموجة أن تكون مبتدأ خبرها قطبية، لوجب أن تقولي: موجة البرد قطبية


----------



## Fatma Gamal Helmy

Mahaodeh said:


> يوجد في اللغة تعبر "موجة برد قطبية" والتعبير مفهوم إلا أنه ليس جملة فلا نستطيع أن نحكم على صحته. فبرد مضاف إلى موجة، وقطبية نعت لموجة إلا أننا لا نستطيع أن نُعرب موجة بدون سياق. فلو قلت مثلا "جاءت موجة برد قطبية" لكانت موجة فاعل مرفوع.
> 
> لو أردت بموجة أن تكون مبتدأ خبرها قطبية، لوجب أن تقولي: موجة البرد قطبية


:الجملة هي
 ظل صاحبنا ساكتاً لا يحرك ساكناً، كالذى تجمد فجأة إثر موجة برد قطبية​


----------

